# I'm Confuzled



## Zaiya (Jan 20, 2013)

I got Moss summer of 2012 from a lady who insisted he was a jersey wooly, but she had gotten him from someone who didn't know the breed. I need to find out his breed before the next show. Can you help me?

Info
Age: 10 months
Weight: 6 and 1/2 pounds
Color: agouti, not sure of exact color. White belly.
Breeds that people have said Moss is: Jersey Wooly, Lionhead Mix, French Angora.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 20, 2013)

Do you have any clearer or higher resolution photos? He looks blue otter (in color) to me, and doesn't appear to have very long wool, but it does kind of look longer than regular fur?

Anyway, there is no way to know which breed he is for sure as he does not appear to adhere closely enough to a breed standard to be shown. He is definitely too large to be a Jersey Wooly, and is too small and doesn't have long enough wool to be a French Angora. He is also too large and his ears are too big to be a Lionhead.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 20, 2013)

I think he might be a Jersey Wooly mix with something much bigger.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 20, 2013)

While he does look poofy, is doesn't look like he has wool, so that rules out being an angora or jersey wooly. Lionheads have wool around the head and the skirt and he doesn't seem to have that either.

What sort of show are you going to? He doesn't look purebred, so you would not be able to enter him in most shows unless there are classes for mixed breeds or pets.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 20, 2013)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> What sort of show are you going to? He doesn't look purebred, so you would not be able to enter him in most shows unless there are classes for mixed breeds or pets.



A rabbit doesn't have to be purebred to be shown in the U.S., though maybe that's different in other areas. Rabbits are judged on their physical appearance, so if he had the characteristics of a particular breed, he could be entered and possibly compete pretty well.


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he has wool. It is about 2-3 inches long, even though the pics make it look less like wool. What's the difference between poofiness and wool?

I can't get any better pics, it would take forever to transfer pics from the camera to the tablet that I'm on, and it won't let me transfer pics on here, anyways. I'll get a video.

There is a class in the show for crossbreeds.


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 20, 2013)

Video is an 'invalid file'.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 20, 2013)

I still think he's a Jersey mix.


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, he looks a lot like them, but he doesn't have the right size. He's a little big, and he doesn't have as much 'wool'. I'll see what the new judge says.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 20, 2013)

He looks like a silver marten to me. Its hard to tell if he is marten or otter but the face matches. He is way to big to be a wooly. And he wouldnt cut it as an angora. I am sorry that someone would sell him to you as a wooly. Here is a picture of a blue silver marten I took a picture of at the last ARBA convention


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 20, 2013)

Martens grow to be VERY big, though. His fur is longer than normal and I think he is some kind of wool MIX.


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree. Is it possible for him to be a jersey wooly lacking the dwarf gene?

Also, I looked up the martins. Moss has shorter ears and longer wool.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, but he's still bigger than that. I think he's a mix with something else medium sized. I can't see the marten either!


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 21, 2013)

I had hoped he was a purebred something, but I guess not...


----------



## wendymac (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I have a French Lop that would give most Angoras a run for their money. And he's definitely a pedigreed French Lop. Your bunny definitely isn't a purebred, but you can still show him in the pet class.


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 21, 2013)

Ya, in the local fair, there is a class for crossbreeds. Should I enter him as a Jersey Wolly cross?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes! That would be so fun. Are there crossbreed shows everywhere? Here most of them are breed specialty (mostly Mini Rex and Holland Lop).


----------



## Zaiya (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know, but usually shows don't allow crossbreeds. Most just want to judge the purebreds against their breed standard.


----------



## wendymac (Jan 21, 2013)

The only shows that allow cross breds are usually fairs. Our fair just has a "pet class", where they're all judged together. I have NO clue what they are judged on or anything, but they aren't separated by "pet lionheads" or anything.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 21, 2013)

At pet competitions, the judge on temperament, health, and cleanliness and there are different classes for age groups of the rabbits.


----------



## Zaiya (Mar 3, 2013)

At first, I was almost POSITIVE that Moss was a French angora, but I asked the judge at the fair last year and she said he looked like a cross, but not of French angora. He matches the breed standard pretty closely in my opinion, except that he doesn't have the thickness of the usual wool, which makes him not as poofy, and he's only 4-5 lbs. I think that he could be a French angora crossed with something smaller...


----------



## Zaiya (May 24, 2013)

Spring pics! He's lost most of his winter coat, with a little still left around the belly. I can see why the judge thought he was a lionhead cross- he has a little mane!


















I was cleaning out the hutches, so excuse the mess behind Moss's adorableness! You can sort of see his mane is most of the pics. I couldn't get him to stand up!


----------



## Zaiya (May 24, 2013)

So, anyone have any more of an idea what breed he is?


----------



## Zaiya (May 27, 2013)

Oh, and I've finally figured out his color! Chinchilla! Of course!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 27, 2013)

Yeah his color looks Chinchilla to me. I just can't figure out his breed.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 27, 2013)

You will probably never know his breed. He's cute though


----------



## Zaiya (May 28, 2013)

I know! He's so vluffy!!!!!!!!! (That's how I say fluffy  I slur the f... Anyways...)

Ya the lady I got him from said that he was a Jersey Wooly, so I asked her if I could get ahold of the people who gave her the rabbit, after I realized that he wasn't a Jersey Wooly, and she said that they wouldn't know. Should I try again and actually get ahold of those people and see if they know? It's been about a year since I got Moss. Or should I just wait and see what the new judge at the fair thinks?


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 3, 2013)

A little suggestion for the future. Research the breed they say it is, if it doesn't resemble that breed it probably isn't, or it is a poor quality one. I hope it does well in the show anyways. It is very cute


----------



## Zaiya (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I know he's a crossbreed, but I'm trying to figure out at least one of the breeds he's crossed with. He has wool, so it would be either English, French, giant, or satin angora, jersey wooly, lionhead, or american fuzzy lop. His wool is thin and has long guard hairs, so that narrows it down to lionhead, jersey wooly, or french angora crossbreed.


----------



## squidpop (Jul 7, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but I wanted to put in my guess. I think he could be a fuzzy lop cross jersey wooly. Wool is recessive so both parents have to carry it so I'm thinking both parents had to have wool. Also, the way he holds his ears out to the side looks like what you get when you cross rabbits with upright ears with a lop.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't think there is angora in this cross at all, going off the photos. If he has wool, probably a Jersey Wooly or Lionhead mix, but I really don't see wool in the photos.

If you enter your rabbit in a 4-H show, it would be best to put him in the pet or mixed breed class.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 7, 2013)

We don't have a class for pets, but there is a class for crossbreeds. The question I was asking before is what breed should I enter him as? They seem to require at least one breed to be known when entering animals. (I.E. Rex crossbreed, Dwarf Hotot crossbreed, etc., or Rex/Dwarf Hotot Mix.) I just needed an Idea of what one of his breeds could be so I could enter him in the fair as that.

I think I'll just enter him as a Lionhead Crossbreed, and it has a bonus! Two of my 4-H friend both have Lionhead Crossbreeds, too! (But they have normal flyback fur)

Oh, and if Moss doesn't have wool, and he obviously doesn't have flyback, would he have rollback fur? Or is it some different kind of wool? I've never seen rollback fur (unless Rex's count), so I don't know what it looks like.


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 7, 2013)

My family had an Angora when I was little and they look nothing like your Moss. I've scoured a few breeds I thought he looked like and, to me, he looks like a mini rex mix. Or a standard rex mix. Its possible he could have a wooly grandparent or something since his fur does seem a little "rough" compared to other breeds in the photos. But his head shape and shape reminds me of mini rex.  They often come with the otter markings but he looks so much different in the first photos compared to his shedding pictures.

If I were you, I'd list him as "rex mix". Good luck!


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 7, 2013)

Rex? Hmm... I never thought of that... I'll do some research.

I'm confuzled... Again. Moss's fur is 2-3 inches long, so how can it not be wool? It's not really as thick like wool, but the only other kinds that I've seen are flyback and Rex. Again, would his just be rollback?

And a funny coincidence is - my friend's rabbits are Lionhead/Rex crosses, too!


----------



## squidpop (Jul 8, 2013)

I really think mini-lop cross jersey wooly or american fuzzy lop-- I crossed my fuzzy lop and jersey wooly and the babies look a lot like yours- except larger ears but that's because my Jersey wooly has ears way larger than the breed standard. This is one of the babies at 7 weeks


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 20, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I got Moss summer of 2012 from a lady who insisted he was a jersey wooly, but she had gotten him from someone who didn't know the breed. I need to find out his breed before the next show. Can you help me?
> 
> Info
> Age: 10 months
> ...




I think he is a wooly cross. His coloring is silver marten because he doesn't have the tan on him that an otter would have. He could also just be a brood jersey wooly, meaning he was sold being to big and not having as much wool. A purebred Silver Marten Hersey wooly looks the picture I added. Does he look like that when he is more groomed? If not your best bet would to take him up to a jersey wooly judge at a show(or any judge for that matter) and say you think its a jersey wooly mix and ask their opinion on what the breed is.







wendymac said:


> Well, I have a French Lop that would give most Angoras a run for their money. And he's definitely a pedigreed French Lop. Your bunny definitely isn't a purebred, but you can still show him in the pet class.


Haha its like my fuzzy Holland! He was the best one of my litter and he turned fuzzy lol! I decided to hold onto him just to see how he does on table. I hope he does good! ray:


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought Moss was chinchilla colored - what's the difference between the two? (Google images is useless here)

Hmm... From what I've heard, Holland lops should have very fluffy fur... I'll have to talk to my friend about her rabbit... I think he has flyback fur, but even if he doesn't, it's still half an inch long.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh, and I did the trick with wetting the for to see if it crimps - it doesn't. So rollback, then?


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jul 21, 2013)

he resembles quite a lot of the lion head mixes we see in KY. in particular the Lion head New zealands(though he's got prettier color) and the lion head standard Chin crosses.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Jul 21, 2013)

Zaiya said:


> I thought Moss was chinchilla colored - what's the difference between the two? (Google images is useless here)
> 
> Hmm... From what I've heard, Holland lops should have very fluffy fur... I'll have to talk to my friend about her rabbit... I think he has flyback fur, but even if he doesn't, it's still half an inch long.



He could be a chinchilla this is a chinchillas coloring does it match your rabbit better than the silver marten photo I showed you(its more of a judgement call)






With Holland lops they should have rollback fur and I wouldn't describe it as fluffy. That would be more geared towards AFL's.


----------



## Zaiya (Jul 21, 2013)

OK, thanks everyone! I entered him as a lionhead crossbreed. I doubt I'll ever know what exactly he is, but lionhead crossbreed is as close as we're gonna get! Thanks, again for all of your help and patience with me!


----------

